# من هم الفصحاء في زمننا هذا؟



## Learning Arabic

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
.يعجبني أن أستمع إلى فصاحة الفصحاء لأتعلّم العربية من كلامهم كما كانت العرب يتعلّمون العربية من البدو في التاريخ


فمن هم الفصحاء في زمننا هذا وهل من مقاطع يوتوبية؟​


----------



## إسكندراني

Learning Arabic said:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم
> .يعجبني أن أستمع إلى فصاحة الفصحاء لأتعلّم العربية من كلامهم كما كانت العرب يتعلّمون العربية من البدو في التاريخ
> 
> 
> فمن هم الفصحاء في زمننا هذا وهل من مقاطع يوتوبية؟​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسهل شيء تستمع إليه إذا أردت الكلام الفصيح، نشرات الأخبار، أو البرامج الوثائقية، أو كلام العلماء مثلاً في خطب الجمعة أو البرامج الدينية.


----------



## WadiH

غير واضح ما تريده هنا
إن كنت تقصد الفصحى التي في الكتب فهذه لا يتحدث بها أحد في حياته الخاصة
 وأبرع من يستخدمها رجال الدين وليس البدو وإن كان هناك رجال دين من أصول بدوية طبعاً

أما إن كنت تبحث عن البلاغة وأن تسمع من البلغاء بلهجاتهم
فهذه مسألة تختلف حسب الأذواق


----------



## thelastchoice

لا يمكن حصر الفصحاء المعاصرين ولكنهم كثر وإن كانوا مغيبين إعلاميا لسبب أو لآخر... وكثير منهم من أرباب العلم الشرعي و لكن بشكل عام فإن نقاشات المثقفين تلتزم غالبا استخدام الفصحى.
و هنا أقترح عليك بعض من شهد لهم بالفصاحة من المعاصرين وهم:
علي القرني و هو عالم و واعظ سعودي يتكلم ارتجالا و أعتبره من الفصحاء في زمننا. و بإمكانك أن تستمع لبعض خطبه على موقع Youtube.

محمد سعيد رسلان و هو عالم دين مصري و أقترح أن تستمع إلى محاضرة له حول واقع الحياة الأدبية على هذا الرابط:
http://www.rslan.com/vad/index.php#اضغط للاستماع
و كذلك الشيخ محمد حسان و هو مصري كذلك.
و عصام البشير المراكشى و هو مغربي 
و غيرهم كثير ولكن هؤلاء قد تجد لهم تسجيلات صوتية في الشبكة العنكبوتية.


----------



## Mahaodeh

إسكندراني said:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أسهل شيء تستمع إليه إذا أردت الكلام الفصيح، نشرات الأخبار، أو البرامج الوثائقية، أو كلام العلماء مثلاً في خطب الجمعة أو البرامج الدينية.



لا أتفق معك يا اسكندراني، ربما كانوا يهتمون بالقواعد أكثر في نشرات الأخبار والبرامج الوثائقية (رغم أنها لا تخلو من الأخطاء) أما الفصاحة، فلا - الشعراء أكثر فصاحة بالتأكيد ولكن حتى أولائك لم يعودوا كما كان الشعراء قبل 30 سنة فقط!!


----------



## Learning Arabic

جزاكم الله خيراً على ردودكم وأعتذر عن تأخيري للرد.  ما عنيتُ في مشاركتي الأولى هو هل تقترحون أسماء أشخاص هم فصحاء لأستمع لهم لأتحسّن في الفصاحة؟  مثلاً إقترح الأخ في المشاركة 4 (لا يسمح لي أن أكتب بالإنجليزية بشكل صحيح لا أدري لماذا) شيوخاً يتكلّمون بشكل صحيح وجميل.  وأيضاً وجدت شيخاً ممتازاً يتكلّم بالفصاحة يقال له الشيخ الشنقيطي.  فهل تقترحون أشخاص(اً؟) آخرين؟  وشكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيكم.


----------

